# It's almost FRIDAY! You know what that means?



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

?

SchoolTube - Rebecca Black - Friday (OFFICIAL VIDEO)

Sorry I had too


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

NO!!!!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Its Harry, Harry got to get my Harry Potter. Facing Voldemort at the Hogwarts castle, which wand will i use??? Its Harry, Harry got to get my Harry Potter. 

lol i had to.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I have been waiting for this to come out, as well as the new Transformers  I saw it already but this one has been eating at me takin so darn long


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have no idea what that is from XD


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have not seen TF3 yet. But I want to!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I was combining the Friday song with Harry Potter. lmfao


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Its Harry, Harry got to get my Harry Potter. Facing Voldemort at the Hogwarts castle, which wand will i use??? Its Harry, Harry got to get my Harry Potter.
> 
> lol i had to.


YES! Best ever!:rofl:

And....


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Lua said:


> YES! Best ever!:rofl:
> 
> And....
> 
> YouTube - ‪Potter Puppet Pals: The Mysterious Ticking Noise‬‏


lmfao :clap:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahahaha Good one. I assume everyone here has seen this as well?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

katie you'll love it, omg I fell asleep about an hour before it was over, I was sooo tired, so I gotta watch it again


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha I dig the musical! 

I haven't seen transformers yet either  I heard it is pretty long though so I would probably fall asleep too in it lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lua said:


> ?
> 
> SchoolTube - Rebecca Black - Friday (OFFICIAL VIDEO)
> 
> Sorry I had too


I totally almost had to neg rep you!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Harry Potter isn't my thing, humans falling in love with sexy vamps... YES PLEASE


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I totally almost had to neg rep you!


I would have cried a little  the title of the thread was totally asking for it.:roll:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lua said:


> I would have cried a little  the title of the thread was totally asking for it.:roll:


That song is sickening!

You're still cool though. lol


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Her voice nauseates me... that song nauseates me. lol


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to be really into Harry Potter. But lost interest after "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince."


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's nice to see that I am not the only Geek on this forum. LOL!!
I'm looking forward to taking the kids to see it Friday night.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

havent watched a single one, nor have i watch Lord of the Rings.. not my type of movies


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> havent watched a single one, nor have i watch Lord of the Rings.. not my type of movies


I honestly thought that too until Ashley got me hooked on them, they really are not bad movies at all, same with the books. Now LOTR i freaking HATE.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I liked Lord of the Rings as well, and Lua it is a 3 hour movie so better to watch at home when you can start and stop it if you like


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love LOTR. I totally need to watch it on my new tv... I should have a LOTR day...


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Yah I'm good with watching all movies at home I'm really not a movie theater kinda person. I like to stretch myself out on the couch! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah me too Lua, is the best way to go and I can smoke when I feel like it


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you seen Colbert singing that Friday song?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

cEElint said:


> havent watched a single one, nor have i watch Lord of the Rings.. not my type of movies


HAHAHAH funny story about LOTR. I had never heard of it until my cousin asked me to go see it with her.
I was so pissed off cause I thought they didn't make an ending. HAHAHA I had no idea it was a trilogy.
and I made fun of the hobbits too.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You have to skip 40 seconds in. But it plays.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

<------SUPER NERD here. Took the day off Friday to go see it on IMAX at the first morning showing. (Did the midnight showing two potter movies ago and that was a huge mistake. Let's just say those hard core potter fans put my nerdiness to shame).


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My friend and I use to hit the parties at Borders for the release of the books,years ago. lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Not me, I always avoided the lines and went to places like the grocery store where you wouldn't expect and thus there were no lines.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

We just hit the party. LOL. Then went next door to QFC and bought the book.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I don't think I am cool enough for those kind of parties


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

HP & Horrible Bosses are on my & hubby's list of things to do this week...

I remember going to a book release at borders w/ a few friends a few years back...didn't realize ppl dressed up. it was interesting. 

The wizard world at Universal - Islands of Adventure is a blast! The harry potter ride owned - waited 90 minutes! But well worth it! Although, I didn't get a wand because it was another hour long wait! Stupid ppl always getting in my way of funage! >.<


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The movie did not disappoint!


----------

